

Inauguration Photosynth - dantheman
http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2009/44.president/inauguration/themoment/

======
dantheman
I'm still impressed that photosynth works, I think the ui could be improved so
that you can navigate as if you were in 3d world, but otherwise its damn
impressive.

